# Help sexing my Alanis



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, first off i would just like to say hi as im new to this forum...Also ive just brought a pair of dendrobate tinc Alanis and i was hoping that people on this forum would help me sex them...there not the best pics as i dont want to stress the frogs out....


































many thanks Kevin


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Kevin, I think you should put aside your concern of what sex they are for right now. You need to put a layer of leaf littter or moss over the sub strate so it quits sticking to the frogs as that is very stressfull to the frogs. Also, it looks like they may be quite thin, it is a bit tough to tell in those pics. Please post a few pics with both frogs and maybe not so close.


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

billschwinn said:


> Kevin, I think you should put aside your concern of what sex they are for right now. You need to put a layer of leaf littter or moss over the sub strate so it quits sticking to the frogs as that is very stressfull to the frogs. Also, it looks like they may be quite thin, it is a bit tough to tell in those pics. Please post a few pics with both frogs and maybe not so close.


Hi Bill i will post some more pictures for you and others. The leaf litter issue can now be sorted(thanks for advice) the frogs do look thin,this is how they came to me however since they have been in my care two weeks now they are feeding well on fruit flies ,springtails ,tropical woodlouse,also have to say that im from uk.. 

cheers kevin


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

What's the age?


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> What's the age?


Hi not sure on age. Brought them as a an adult pair, i never got round to asking age, however im not sure they are a M/F pair..im new to the hobby just wanna get things right.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Kevin, comparing there size to the moss in the pics it appears that they are juveniles. Can you post a pic with something in the pic for size comparison such as a coin or something? Bill


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

the first one still looks juvenile...no rush on sexing them, just focus on getting them healthy like you are. good luck with them!


----------

